#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Day Time Sleepiness? Here's how to overcome it!

## Helena

Hey guys, *Day time sleepiness* is probably a common factor that affects most of the students as well as employees.I have a simple but effect tip to over come it.
Just get a nap when you feel sleepy, but *make sure you have a cup of coffee before getting a nap!* Is it that simple? Beware! Don't forget to follow the following tips.


Drink your coffee 15 mins before taking a nap.Don't wait too long after drinking coffee - The alerting effects of caffeine may kick you after 30 mins.Don't drink more than 3 cups of coffee per day

Hope it helps you! Give your feed back friends :Smile:

----------


## Lorraine

> Hey guys, *Day time sleepiness* is probably a common factor that affects most of the students as well as employees.I have a simple but effect tip to over come it.
> Just get a nap when you feel sleepy, but *make sure you have a cup of coffee before getting a nap!* Is it that simple? Beware! Don't forget to follow the following tips.
> 
> 
> Drink your coffee 15 mins before taking a nap.Don't wait too long after drinking coffee - The alerting effects of caffeine may kick you after 30 mins.Don't drink more than 3 cups of coffee per day
> 
> Hope it helps you! Give your feed back friends


Really I am experiencing this bad thing. Every afternoon most commonly after having the lunch I am getting sleep. But it is not good at least for my health.

----------


## Helena

> Really I am experiencing this bad thing. Every afternoon most commonly after having the lunch I am getting sleep. But it is not good at least for my health.


I could understand you. Try out the tips mentioned above,it will help you Lorraine :Smile:

----------


## Adiza

> Hey guys, *Day time sleepiness* is probably a common factor that affects most of the students as well as employees.I have a simple but effect tip to over come it.
> Just get a nap when you feel sleepy, but *make sure you have a cup of coffee before getting a nap!* Is it that simple? Beware! Don't forget to follow the following tips.
> 
> 
> Drink your coffee 15 mins before taking a nap.Don't wait too long after drinking coffee - The alerting effects of caffeine may kick you after 30 mins.Don't drink more than 3 cups of coffee per day
> 
> Hope it helps you! Give your feed back friends



When I finish making coffee my nap will go away :you rock man: . Nice idea to wake my self.

----------

